# Outlook express wont send or receive email



## 517wa86 (Nov 3, 2006)

I am running Win 98 SE. I have just been hooked up to high speed DSL. At first the DSL blew out my network card. After replacing that there are a few other programs that wont work now (Nero, Kodak easy share). The one that I need some help with is my Outlook Express. It worked for a couple of weeks on the DSL line, but all of a sudden it quit receiving and sending messages. The error message I get when trying to send is "This message could not be sent. An error has occurred" There are no error #'s with the message. When I hit the F5 key to refresh and get new messages that box that comes up to tell you how many messages are about to download flashes for a split second, can't even see it. Then it says there are no messages. I know there are messages because I check them off web mail through the browser. Anyone have any suggestions of what's could be wrong? Thanks much!!


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi and welcome to TSG 

Does this help at all?

EDIT:

just re-read it - seems to apply to early versions of OE - may be worth a try


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Also - 

Have you checked that the incoming and outgoing mail settings are correct?

Tools > Accounts > Properties > Servers

Your Account name and Password must be correct too.


----------



## 517wa86 (Nov 3, 2006)

Going to Microsoft's web site didn't help. I've also checked my settings and all seem to be correct. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

If you are sure your settings are correct:

Try the following:

Click on Start, then click on Settings, and then click on Control Panel. 
Once the control panel window is open double-click on the Add/Remove Programs icon. 
You will now see a screen that shows a listing of all installed programs on your computer. Scroll down till you see Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 and Internet Tools. 
Double-click this entry and a screen will appear asking what you would like to do. 
Select the option to Repair Internet Explorer and press the OK button. 
Then press the Yes key to begin the process. 
When it is completed reboot your computer. 


If this doesn't work try :
Start > Programs > Accessories > System Tools > System Information > Tools > Internet Explorer Repair
(note Internet Explorer and Outlook Express are closely linked and a repair of IE should repair OE )


If this fails try a registry restore.
Hold CTRL down after switching on > select Safe Mode Command Prompt Only.
At the MS-DOS prompt, type cd\windows\command
At the C:\ type in scanreg /restore (space after scanreg)
Select a date prior to your problem but not the oldest.
A properly working registry has the word "Started" next to the date.


----------



## 517wa86 (Nov 3, 2006)

I've tried all of your suggestions and none are working. I think I need a new computer. I'm bringing mine in on Tuesday to see if they can fix it otherwise I will be getting a new one. I think I need to finally upgrade to Windows XP anyway.... so thanks much for all of your help!


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

:up:

Good Luck


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

i had that problem a while back and it was only one check from working. under accounts-properities-make sure " my server requires authentication " is checked.


----------



## 517wa86 (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion Golferbob, but I got a new (rebuilt) computer and have upgraded to Windows XP. I'm a happy camper once again.


----------

